#ubuntu-lt 2011-07-18
<pafka> Gal netycia kas nors turi ta pacia vaizdo plokste kaip ir pas mane laptope? (intel (GMA) 4500M) ir bande isidiegti ubuntu 11.04? :)
<kappa> ho un netbook acer con win7 e android ho provato svariate volte con unetbootin a installare ubuntu ma non me lo fà installare come mai qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<kappa> toc toc cè nessuno che mi da una mano!!
#ubuntu-lt 2011-07-19
<BuGo> hi
#ubuntu-lt 2011-07-21
<ekoJ> sveiki
<ekoJ> čia tik man neveikia www.ubuntu.lt
<ekoJ> saitas?
#ubuntu-lt 2011-07-22
<pafka> kas nutiko su ubuntu.lt ? :(
<Netas3k> Yellow...
<Netas3k> Sveiki
<sirex> pafka, eilinį kartą buvo miręs AKL serveris, po to, kai vakar per liūtis trumpam buvo dingusi elektra.
<pafka> :(
